# Brakes squeaking



## dredawg32 (Mar 25, 2021)

My brakes are squeaking really bad. Periodically when I take it to the dealer. It dont squeaks any body have this problem. 2021 atlas crossport


----------



## Alma G (Dec 10, 2021)

dredawg32 said:


> My brakes are squeaking really bad. Periodically when I take it to the dealer. It dont squeaks any body have this problem. 2021 atlas crossport


 I purchased a 21 Atlas this past may and I have the same problem. The brakes started squealing and grinding (like they needed to be replaced) it took me about 2 months to finally get an answer at the dealership. They determined it was a defective brake pad - and the parts are out of stock until Nov. They replaced them with after market parts until the replacement parts came in. They also started making the same noise. It's now December and i still don't have the parts and my car makes noise every day! it's so annoying.. This is my first and last VW that I will ever own. Is anyone else having the same issue? I would like some advise please


----------



## alexinita7 (Dec 11, 2021)

dredawg32 said:


> My brakes are squeaking really bad. Periodically when I take it to the dealer. It dont squeaks any body have this problem. 2021 atlas crossport


I hate it too. I don't know exactly how they fix that but they do.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Brakes are only covered for 12k/12 months

I don't know how long you've had your car, but you should get it looked at sooner than later if you want them to cover them


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's the pad compound and v. common for VWs. Often first thing in morning when there is moisture on them and moreso in reverse. You can do new pads and use something like a ceramic compound, it's a cheap fix.


----------



## Carsplain (Dec 22, 2021)

Alma G said:


> I purchased a 21 Atlas this past may and I have the same problem. The brakes started squealing and grinding (like they needed to be replaced) it took me about 2 months to finally get an answer at the dealership. They determined it was a defective brake pad - and the parts are out of stock until Nov. They replaced them with after market parts until the replacement parts came in. They also started making the same noise. It's now December and i still don't have the parts and my car makes noise every day! it's so annoying.. This is my first and last VW that I will ever own. Is anyone else having the same issue? I would like some advise please


Have a 22 Atlas, about 1,500 miles so far. Brakes don't squeal, but, at least when they're cold, they seem to grind/shudder/skip (not a warped rotor type of shudder) at low speeds. Haven't been able to take it in yet.


----------



## VW1378 (Dec 22, 2021)

I had my rotors replaced at 32345 miles with aftermarket brake pads back ordered. 2 months later bad vibration took back to,dealer bad rotors and pads feels good but now rears are squeaking lmao


----------



## bms7227 (1 mo ago)

Alma G said:


> I purchased a 21 Atlas this past may and I have the same problem. The brakes started squealing and grinding (like they needed to be replaced) it took me about 2 months to finally get an answer at the dealership. They determined it was a defective brake pad - and the parts are out of stock until Nov. They replaced them with after market parts until the replacement parts came in. They also started making the same noise. It's now December and i still don't have the parts and my car makes noise every day! it's so annoying.. This is my first and last VW that I will ever own. Is anyone else having the same issue? I would like some advise please


 Yes I have a 2020 Jetta and it does the same thing! I brought it to different dealers 3 times and they said it’s the brakes that VW uses and there was nothing they could do. it’s very annoying and made me hate VW! Does anyone know a safe way to stop the squealing?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

its just the pad compound VW is using because everyone get emotional about excessive brake dust..


----------



## alizarde (29 d ago)

I have a 2021 Atlas and have the same issue. I even called corporate to complain and was told the brakes seem to have no issue and couldn't do anything about it. Last VW I will be purchasing!


----------



## bms7227 (1 mo ago)

redzone98 said:


> its just the pad compound VW is using because everyone get emotional about excessive brake dust..


Interesting, thanks for the insight. I personally would rather have dirty wheels than everyone stare at me backing out of a parking lot because the screech is so loud.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

bms7227 said:


> Interesting, thanks for the insight. I personally would rather have dirty wheels than everyone stare at me backing out of a parking lot because the screech is so loud.


Same. This is horrible. I drive clients around from time to time and when I need to do that, I don't volunteer my Atlas anymore. Volkswagen as a company should be embarrassed that they let it go this far without offering an official explanation. I'm not looking for anything free, however, they should be offering up a solution for a reasonable price. I was quoted $1700 at my local dealership to replace these parts with the same parts, which makes absolutely zero sense.


----------

